

Ballmer: Android Isn't Free - dannyr
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2010/05/21/tm_microsoft_mobile.fortune/

======
dannyr
Poor job by the reporter for not pressing Ballmer on what he means about
Android not being free.

